
Google Pixel Slate review: An expensive work in progress - pplonski86
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/27/google-pixel-slate-review-an-expensive-work-in-progress/
======
jasonvorhe
Exactly what I expected this device to be. Mine is on its way to me, scheduled
for tomorrow. Can't wait.

